# Badgers



## Oldhippy (29 Aug 2020)

Got to the allotment today to find the bloody badgers had decimated my sweet corn. Too clever by half badgers, wire fence, dug in to put them off digging under. Think they must have made stood on each others shoulders to get in. Oh well better plan needed for next year.


----------



## I like Skol (29 Aug 2020)

Calling our resident badger hater, @nickyboy


----------



## mudsticks (29 Aug 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> Got to the allotment today to find the bloody badgers had decimated my sweet corn. Too clever by half badgers, wire fence, dug in to put them off digging under. Think they must have made stood on each others shoulders to get in. Oh well better plan needed for next year.



Electric fence is the only thing that keeps em out.

it works though if its hot enough.


----------



## MntnMan62 (29 Aug 2020)

The only thing badgers are good for is shaving brushes.


----------



## Drago (29 Aug 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> The only thing badgers are good for is shaving brushes.


Not to mention impersonating skunks, and making mint humbugs.


----------



## screenman (29 Aug 2020)

When we wanted to keep spiders out of the house we put a sign up that read, no spiders allowed in this house.


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Aug 2020)

Tried bribing the foxes living behind the allotment with eggs hoping they would keep the badgers at bay but reckon they are colluding.


----------



## Chris S (29 Aug 2020)

How about a dachshund? They might look silly but they were originally bred to go down holes and kill badgers. They're basically dobermans with short legs.


----------



## mudsticks (29 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> When we wanted to keep spiders out of the house we put a sign up that read, no spiders allowed in this house.



A couple of weeks back there were a bunch of badgers hassling some campers on the campsite here.. All night long - slight sleep deprived grumpiness ensued.

Last week when a friend came to stay I advised against pitching in that place because of the trouble.

She assured me that she liked badgers and would be hapoy to have them around her at night, so took the spot.

Yup you guessed it - no show from the bristly ones during the whole of her three night stay..

So maybe yes, they are suggestible like that..??


----------



## Badger_Boom (30 Aug 2020)

mudsticks said:


> A couple of weeks back there were a bunch of badgers hassling some campers on the campsite here.. All night long - slight sleep deprived grumpiness ensued.
> 
> Last week when a friend came to stay I advised against pitching in that place because of the trouble.
> 
> ...


Did she try luring them with mashed potato?


----------



## mudsticks (30 Aug 2020)

Badger_Boom said:


> Did she try luring them with mashed potato?



Not as far as I know... But then she's Spanish so probs didn't have any mp to hand - 
- recklessly ill prepared I'd agree.. 

TBH the badgers were most likely down the hill trying to work out how to get through the sweetcorn fortifications 

They've had whole crops of broad beans before now, too. 



Chris S said:


> How about a dachshund? They might look silly but they were originally bred to go down holes and kill badgers. They're basically dobermans with short legs.



Hassling badgers with dawgs is just a teensy bit illegal. 

I wouldn't fancy going down a badger hole, I've had one challenge me on a walk once - They're fiesty buggers.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Aug 2020)

I'm sure @mudsticks and I have discussed before but the only thing I find that works is male urine

We are close to a couple of badger setts and they can get into the garden. Usually they dig up the lawn looking for leather jackets at this time of year

I do decant into a watering can just in case a neighbour sees me


----------



## Profpointy (30 Aug 2020)

We have a badger that regularly visits our garden. Ok he grubs up some bulbs but it's a joy to have such a creature visiting. We saw him in daylight once maybe two meters away, but the wife's gasp of astonishment scared him off. The cat was going to follow to escort him off the premises, but I managed to stop her as I considered it a tad unwise. We live in the middle of Bristol, and I do mean in the middle, not out in the 'burbs either.


----------



## MichaelW2 (30 Aug 2020)

The dachshund that I know is ideally suited to rooting out trouble and dealing with it, if that trouble comes in the form of cake.


----------



## I like Skol (30 Aug 2020)

nickyboy said:


> I do decant into a watering can just in case a neighbour sees me


I wouldn't, would keep the neighbors away as well as the Badgers....


----------

